# 2ft Optiwhite - The Rising Sun



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi guys! Just want to share with friendly guys from APC on my 2 month setup 60X40X40 Opti-white tank. Some of the piping and leads on the rock i'm too lazy to be remove. The dwarf riccia pebble on the left will be remove also. The tank is still under going scaping. Thanks!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for sharing it with us. It's a gorgeous little tank. Can I ask why you plan to remove the dwarf Riccia on the left? I think it balances out the dwark Riccia on the right side.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful tank. I agree with Aaron on why you'd want to remove the Riccia on the left side?


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks guy! Those dwarf riccia was not meant for this setup. Intend to let some of the moss and Jap hairgrass to grow out abit to make it more natural.


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Some of my fauna pictures!

Sakura shrimp









Yamato shrimp









And my 15 mins vivarium while doing water changing


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Blue this tank is Awesome!!! It looks very balanced and has a nice flow to it. More pictures of the tank Please!


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Awesome Tank!! :clap2:


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome tank. Are you just using natural light for it?


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm using 4X24W T5.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

great tank! I love the layout of your wood


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Are using injected co2?


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes. Using external CO2 reactor, 3-4bps.


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Current Plant lists*(some of the plants has being removed):
Cryptocoryne spec. legroi
Hemianthus Micranthemoides
Ludwigia Arcuata
Ludwigia Brevipes
Pogostemon Stellatus
Riccia sp. 'Dwarf'
Rotala Rotundifolia
Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'
Rotala Macrandra
Echinodorus Tenellus
Eleocharis sp. (Japan Hairgrass)
Cryptocoryne parva
Anubias barteri var nana 'Petite'
Microsorum pteropus "needle leaves" (Narrow Leaf Java Fern)
Blyxa Japonica
Myriophyllum Mattogrossense (just added)
Mini Chrismas Moss(on the rocks) - looks similar to Taiwan moss but much nicer
Peacock/Spiky Moss(on the woods)
US Fissiden

*Fauna lists*: 
28 Cardinal Tetra
3 Fucata Rainbow
3 Oto's 
4 Trigonostigma espei
1 Trigonostigma heteromorpha
Around 15 Amano Shrimp
10+++ Sakura Shrimp (reproducing fast)
3-4 Malayan Shrimp


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Actually this is my first hardscape and also my 2nd tank in planted. My first tank was basically a test bed on planting which i've posted here before. I started this hobby only in Feb2008, still a newbie.







Still alot to learn from you guys.










My first tank, no hardscape, looks like forest.


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Specs*:
Tanks size - 60X40X40cm Opti-white (8mm)
Lighting - (4X24 watts T5) - on 2 hrs morning for feeding purpose, 7hrs straight in the evening
Filter - Ehiem 2026 using rainbar and surface skimmer
PC fan on 24hr, Singapore is too warm here, usual temp is 30degree Celsius, with fan on is around 27-28 
5Kg Canister CO2, 3-4bps
External CO2 reactor connected to Eheim 2026, DIY type(those filter canister)
EI methods(ferts) - dont really have a fix amount as it really depends on the plants need, same for trace
Additional ferts: Seachem iron/Ferroplant chelated iron, potassium sulphate, Dr Mallicks Aqua
Water change - Weekly 50%


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

A close up of the moss on the wood. Currently the plant has went through a major trimming.


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Blue33

Congratulations on the beautiful tank

How do you grow beautiful moss at 28C water temp?I was always told that moss grows in colder waters.

My tank temp is around 28 ,can you suggest me some moss which will grow at this temp and may be little higher temp?

Thanks in advance.

ame


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Ame! Infact most of the moss and plants can survive at 28-30 degree Celsius. You got to give them good water circulation and with a small fan it helps the water cool even faster. Especially for moss they like good water circulation, if your plant or moss did not move or swing slightly then most properly you got death spot. Alot of people misunderstood that moss like low light, in actual fact they like strong light, give them good CO2 and they flourish like nobody business. In Singapore, our temperature often hover around 28-33 degree celius, alot of people here use chiller, i dont, as i find that most of the plant and moss grow in Asia at this kind of temperature and they grow well here. Good circulation will also remove any debris that stay on the moss, so good circulation makes them healthy and bring nutrients to them.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful tank, Blue. I'm green with envy. :biggrin:

regards,
Ravi


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Ravi! I'm sure you can do better than me.


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Just an update of the tank after the plant went for major trimming yesterday.







The moss on the wood look so round and smooth now.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

How do u maintain such a algae free tank. What kind of lights are you currently using. I've always liked throwing in a little bit of red amongst all the green to offset it a little bit. Makes things pop a bit more. Very beautiful tank.


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks ch3fb0yrdee! Good water circulation helps to bring nutrients to the plant bed, poor circulation will only bring in algae, it also helps the fish to exercise more and makes them healthy. I always dose slightly more than required EI method, especially K. My lighting is T5 mix with PL lighting, this tank is running on 103W of lights.  Also I inject more CO2(around 4bps), as plant is make up of appr.45% carbon, they need more CO2 for the intake.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

LOVE the E Tennelus pink coming out of the moss in the foreground. Very pretty. (Wish the red plant in the background were more easily seen and a thicker mass.)


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Tex Gal! Yeah, i'm waiting for it to grow more, the red plant behind is low now, as i've replant those again after trimming to make it more compact, hopefully it'll turn out a fireball behind.  The e.tennelus infront is like a reflection from the river of "the rising sun", i'm glad it turn out as what it suppose to be.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

everything is so healthy. I am super jealous. I cant seem to grow anything.


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

All i can said is to be successful in this hobby you got to be a hardworking farmer. :banplease


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Closeup of the spiky/peacock moss on the wood. Currently waiting for the Needle Java fern turn full round, which currently happening.


----------



## rekles75 (Apr 10, 2008)

The moss is so lush, This is a very nice looking scape


----------



## blue33 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words rekles75.


----------

